# JUPITER 2 first season...continued!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/35 Moebius Jupiter 2 build up. This model features the following...Custom interior lighting to reflect first season, Robinson figures in freezing tubes, Working Hatches inside and out, Re-Attachable Landing gear, Working Engine Lights, Photo Etched and Decal parts from Para Grafx, Custom Dr. Smith and Modified Robot figures.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks fantastic! Any more pics?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks fantastic! Any more pics?


Thank you sir...and yes!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, you are such a tease. Only 2 pics! :tongue:

Great work as usual, can't wait for the next photo(s).


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing! :thumbsup:

~Ben G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I didn't think there was any more interest in this!??

Here are two Inside pictures from the Main Viewport...notice the single Pilot's seat folded out, also I wanted my interior to look like the first season in lighting as well. I used warm Yellow LEDS to illuminate the interior cabin, unlike the bluish glow from white LEDS which throw the whole look off. Those White Bluish LEDs look good in the Star Trek ships from Next Generation to today, but they don't cut it here. There is no one size fits all to Model lighting. Something a lot of modelers overlook(or just don't care?).



Another angle...You can see the scratch built "Atomic clock" here in this photo and the correct Hatch for the "Pod Bay" as per the first season.


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Very well done as usual. You really have that sliding hatch mod nailed!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Captain, I can unabashedly say that yours is the most screen-accurate Jupiter 2 model I've ever seen! Inside and outside, it's a marvel of perfection, a real jewel of a build. Congratulations!

Larry

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

I think this is excellent - one I would aspire to modeling for myself.

Jim


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great lighting and interior work!

I think that is my 2nd favorite version of the ship. The exterior mock up is number one and the Gemini 12 is a close third behind this version.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow, wow and wow!
This is what I hope mine will look like. (When I start building it, as soon as I am done with the Munster mansion.) Probably just a faint hope to make it anywhere as good as yours. 

I love that you have made the main hatch open (I am definitely doing that!) and the LED lighting looks fantastic. Gotta love those warm white LEDs.

Alien


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic as always my Captain!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Did you detail how you did the sliding hatch somewhere? Though a bit thick, I'm kinda digging the look it adds to the side.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful! I have GOT to get around to building mine!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I didn't think there was any more interest in this!??


We're ALWAYS interested in a beautiful build!

Fantastic job! I love the jet pack!


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


That's pretty careless of Alpha Control to leave the jet pack lying around during lift off or space flight.
Nice build by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This is quite a nice build. Very clean and lit properly. It's all about the "feel". Yep. I'm watching the show again, as I gaze on this build. I'm turning 50 soon. And this version brings me back to sitting in front of the B/W console TV, age---6? Footie pajamas eating my cereal. The Remco Robot nearby.....


I love those strange angle scenes. Panning around the ship during the narration. Wow. just a terrific build.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic build! I agree, cool white LEDs would not have worked nearly as well to impart the look of the actual sets. Well done indeed!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Such a clean build of my favorite subject matter! Your knowledge and historical insights really shine thru this build Mark. 

I have to agree with lighting. I have seen so many builds that just look like neon signs. I always try to think of what the lights would look like in a real home, or a lab, or whatever it is depending on subject matter. I think the big thing is, especially with LIS, is that we didn't have "bright white" back then. Lighting was much duller or more natural on those sets. 

Doing one's research is the key to a quality build, obviously you have done yours.


----------



## kk57 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very nice!! I hope mine turns out half as well. I was considering putting mine on the launch gantry. Gemini 12 at launch.

Keith


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your work and painting are excellent, as always. But IMO the little jet pack, and your lighting is what really sets this build apart. And puts it over the top. I've seen way too many J2's terribly over lighted to the point where it really takes away from an otherwise excellent build. You have hit the nail on the head here !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> Your work and painting are excellent, as always. But IMO the little jet pack, and your lighting is what really sets this build apart. And puts it over the top. I've seen way too many J2's terribly over lighted to the point where it really takes away from an otherwise excellent build. You have hit the nail on the head here !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


+1!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks again Guys! More Pics to follow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

She's about to lift off!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdjAYr1yOV0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Awesome, Mark!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A fun little SPFX Launch sequence...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GjaHjpu2Ng


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Like watching the show. Awesome, man!


----------

